# Assero this is nuts



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Graffic imagines sent to suicide house


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Assero 24 and what to expect*

These will be the houses you get as they cherry pick


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

traffic please don't look unless strong gut i tried to put that in title


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're working for them you're nuts....nothing personal there I just know who is behind them,,,be very careful with this company, make sure you do everything to protect yourself...if you touch that mold you're going to open a door of liability you'll never be able to cover...unless of course you're insured as a Mold Remediation Specialist. Reaseach some of the lawsuits on this....

This is the old AMS crew that was caught in a fraud scam with HUD...how they got a FNMA contract is baffling...

with the people behind ASSERO...it is only a matter of time before your asking yourself ...How do I file a Lien????

Oh and their "early pay" system...is illegal...I'm currently involved in a lawsuit over it...

BTW it is a class action via the Duckworth firm out of CA....about 2500 in the suit so far....

if you're not up on the Duckworth firm...they have already won several individual cases on the IC/Employee issue and two class actions on the issue....Buczek and FAS....were the two biggies....Buczek set the ground work and when they put the screws to FAS, they settled as soon as they lost the first round at summary....


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Bank should use professional clean up company for this case


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

newreo said:


> Bank should use professional clean up company for this case


That's the problem- they won't. They just want some dude to show up with a can of Kilz and a mold waiver form so they don't have to worry about it anymore and get it off their balance sheet. I refuse to work on them, I am not trained, licensed, or insured and I refuse to pretend that I am, aside from putting myself in that risk.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

If that suicide has blood everything and I mean everything has to be cleaned and anything in the room that MAY be touched from bodily fluids has to be disposed. There are blood pathogens the get in the air. Obvious suicide is recorded at the local Sheriff and District Atty and a hazmat certification with blood pathogen endorsement to remediate. 

I'm in the middle of a huge case on a foreclosed home where murder and suicide happened. Bank just decided to demo home after being sued by the new homeowner who was not properly notified of possible blood pathogens, lack of clearance testing (none done) and untrained P&P contractor doing a cleanup. $15,000,000 lawsuit. Bank bought house back. Everyone involved in the sale, cleaning and banks were sued. Haven't heard results. Be interesting.


----------



## Preservation Dude (Sep 11, 2015)

Any subcontractor/contractor in the P&P biz needs to read this lawsuit word for word. https://secure.dahladmin.com/FAS/content/documents/Complaint.pdf

Upload error:
BowermanvFAS_Complaint.pdf:
Your file of 82.7 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 19.5 KB for this filetype.
:vs_sad:


----------

